# Vorsicht! Hohe Telefonrechnung per Mail kann gefährliche Fälschung sein



## sascha (20 November 2014)

*Telefonrechnung per Mail: Wer in diesen Tagen eine besonders hohe Telefonrechnung von Telekom oder Vodafone in seinem Mail-Postfach vorfindet, sollte sehr vorsichtig sein. Unbekannte verschicken derzeit geschickte Fälschungen – mit einem sehr gefährlichen Link darin.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/11/vorsicht-hohe-telefonrechnung-per-mail-faelschung-9048


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 November 2014)

sascha schrieb:


> *Telefonrechnung per Mail: Wer in diesen Tagen eine besonders hohe Telefonrechnung von Telekom oder Vodafone in seinem Mail-Postfach vorfindet, sollte sehr vorsichtig sein. Unbekannte verschicken derzeit geschickte Fälschungen – mit einem sehr gefährlichen Link darin.*
> 
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/11/vorsicht-hohe-telefonrechnung-per-mail-faelschung-9048


Kein Tag vergeht, ohne dass ich mittlerweile eine oder auch mehrere "Telefonrechnungen" von Vodafone oder der Telekom in meinem gmx-Postfach vorfinde. Meist sind als Absender wohl gekaperte deutsche Mailadressen angegeben.

Auch bei Antispam berichten zahlreiche Poster über derartige Rechnungen.


----------



## jupp11 (21 November 2014)

Die Telekom selber warnt selber http://www.t-online.de/computer/sic...janer-gefaelschte-1-1-rechnung-im-umlauf.html


> *"Der Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 243,63 EUR wird am 18.11.2014 von Ihrem Konto abgebucht." Nach Attacken auf Mobilfunk-Kunden der Telekom versuchen Online-Kriminelle nun 1&1-Nutzern eine Schadsoftware unterzuschieben. Die E-Mail trägt die Betreffzeile: "1&1 De-Mail - Ihre Rechnung" gefolgt von einer willkürlichen Nummernreihe und dem Tagesdatum. *


----------

